# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Soort van vitiligo?!

## Samia

Beste mensen, 

ik heb een tijdje terug( iets meer dan jaar geleden) ineens een witte vlek op mijn wang. Dus eigelijk een grote deel van me rechter wang is wat bleker dan de rest van mijn gezicht. 
Het begon zo: Ik was al een beetje fan van de zonnebank :Big Grin: , op een dag had ik foundation op en op weg naar de zonnebank. Ik vroeg om reinigingsmelk, nadat ik het allemaal had weggeveegd, kreeg ik toch nog het gevoel dat er nog wat op zat. In ieder geval, ik heb er ondergezeten, en later merkte ik op dat mijn rechterwang niet zo bruin was als de rest. Ik zat/zit er erg mee, dus toen ik weer wat bleker werd, bleef ik het verschil alsnog zien. Ik ging op vakantie (volop zon). De verschil zat er nog steeds, ik ben naar de dermatoloog gweest, en die vond dat ik mij aanstelde en dat het wel wegging. Hoe kun je dat nou aanstellen noemen?? Als jij een rechterwang heb zonder pigment, en daar nooit bruin word. Dat doet toch wel iets met je of ben ik nou gek?! Ik ga ook altijd naar de huidtherapeut en die zegt dat het wel na een tijdje verdwijnt en dat het een beetje met stress te maken heeft :Confused: , wat de dermatoloog mij ook soort van beloofde. Het is nou meer dan een jaar, en ik heb het gevoel dat het gewoon niet meer weg gaat. 
Ik heb gelezen over Vitiligo, maar als ik dan die fotos bekijk op die site, dat ziet er dan toch wel ernstiger uit. :EEK!:  Ik ben een grote fan van de zon, ik ga weer binnekort op vakantie, kan toch niet bruin word met een witte wang?? Het valt niet zo heel erg op, maar het is wel een beetje te zien, ik gebruik nu wat bronzing poeder om het te coveren.. Ik wil binnenkort weer gaan naar de zonnebank, omdat ik erg wit ben geworden en ik heb binnenkort een galafeest  :EEK!: Ik weet niet waarom ik het hierop zet, maar misschien kunnen jullie ergens voor mij wat betekenen. 

Bedankt voor het lezen. :Cool: 

Groetjes, Samia

----------


## Agnes574

Pas op met die zonnebank!!!!
Ik heb daardoor ook witte plekken in mijn gezicht gekregen!!!
Géén zonnebank meer als je wilt dat het ooit nog goed komt!! Ik heb een chemische peeling laten doen bij de dermatoloog voor witte plekken en donkere pigmentvlekken..het is daardoor een stuk verbetert,maar helemaal weggaan doet het nooit meer..de zonnebank en onvoldoende bescherming smeren in de zon zijn de veroorzakers!!!

Een goed alternatief: zelfbruinende doekjes..die werken meteen,geven een mooi bruin resultaat en zijn niet schadelijk!!  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

Hoi Aggie, ben ik weer eens:
Wat voor zelfbruinende doekjes? een soort van make up?
en blijft dan dan voor één keer zitten, of is dat iets wat steeds bruiner wordt naarmate je het vaker erop doet?

Ikzelf heb een paar jaar geleden een klein bruin, ligt op de huid liggend vlekje op mijn wang laten weghalen door de plastisch chirurg. Daar kwam een korstje op, en....ik kon niet van het korstje afblijven, waardoor er nu een klein deukje is ontstaan en dat wordt nu ook lichter van kleur, omdat daar kennelijk geen pigment meer zit!
Ik zie nu dat de rest er om heen wel kleurt, dus ik baal daar ook van.

Weet niet of je dat zo heel plaatselijk ook met die doekjes of iets anders kunt camoufleren, ''als je eens mooi wilt gaan"?
Dus, Aggie, als je hier geen merk mag neerschrijven, mail je het me dan even? En is dat alleen in België te koop of ook in NL?
liefs, Felice

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Hoi, 

Je hebt ook body lotion waar een beetje zelfbruiner in zit... eigenlijk heb je er vanalles waar je iets bruiner van word zonder dat je in het zonnetje hoeft te zitten of onder de zonnebank, denk aan make-up, poeder, doekjes etc... 
Op deze link kun je diverse producten vinden van yves-rocher, maar je hebt ze ook van nivea, dove, maybelline ney york etc...

_Wat zijn zelfbruiners? 

Zelfbruinende producten zijn middelen die de huid op een kunstmatige manier een mooi bruin kleurtje geven. De samenstelling van deze producten is de laatste jaren aanzienlijk verbeterd. Vroeger was het erg moeilijk om een mooi en regelmatig pigment aan de huid te geven, zodat op plaatsen waar de huid dunner is of buigt (ellebogen, knieën) er een duidelijk kleurverschil te zien was. Soms kreeg men zelfs een verschrikkelijk vlekkerig resultaat, alsof de zon zich had verslikt.

Vandaag bevatten de meeste zelfbruiners di-hydroxy-aceton, afgekort DHA, een chemische stof die een oppervlakkig bruiningsproces op gang brengt. Na het aanbrengen van zo'n crème ontwikkelt zich na drie tot vier uur de productie van bruingekleurde bestanddelen die melanoïde genoemd wordt. Natuurlijk blijft ook dit kleurtje niet definitief en even snel als bij de natuurlijke bruining worden de cellen van de hoornlaag afgebroken door natuurlijke afschilfering._
(bron: gezondheid.be)

Ik zeg wel, als je de produchten gebruikt, gebruik het dan wel zorgvuldig en was altijd goed je handen na gebruik (anders kleuren je handpalmen)... zorg ook voor een egale verdeling, goede dosering... smeer het goed uit.

Knuffel,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

De zelfbruiners van tegenwoordig zijn véél beter dan vroeger hoor!!
Geen oranje kleur,geen vlekken,ze kunnen supersnel en gemakkelijk aangebracht worden,ze laten geen sporen na (wél handen goed wassen!) en geven een perfect egale teint...ik gebruik ze sinds ik niet meer onder de zonnebank mag en het is écht poepiesimpel en het geeft een prachtig en 'zongebruind' resultaat!!

Ik gebruik het vaakst die van L'oreal...2 doekjes (waarmee je je benen,armen,decollete en gezicht kunt doen) kosten nog geen 2 euro..véél goedkoper als de zonnebank!!!!
En de kleur blijft even lang vind ik!

Dus Felice....de kleur houdt lang,als je ze veel vaker gebruikt wordt de teint donkerder natuurlijk (mediteraan bruin..hihi.. :Wink: ) en ik koop ze gewoon in de (grotere) supermarkt of bij de drogist (kruidvat etc)....de doekjes activeren je pigment dus het doet eigenlijk een beetje hetzelfde als de zonnebank; maar dan veilig!! Het zijn vochtige doekjes die je gebruikt voor je je dagcreme aanbrengt..wel een paar minuten de tijd geven om te drogen!
Plaatselijke plekjes kun je daar echter niet mee wegwerken..ik gebruik daar een 'bronzingpoeder' voor =make-up

Xx

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Als je een instituut zoekt dat dit soort vlekken behandelt (en met suc6), dan kun je eens contact opnemen met SNIP (ondergebracht bij het AMC)

http://www.huidziekten.nl/folders/nederlands/snip.htm

----------


## Liseroos

Het kan ook zijn dat je een schimmel op je gezicht hebt.
Ik heb het ook een aantal jaar gehad en vooral in de zomer is het
ruw en wit. Ik ben toen naar de dokter gegaan en heb een soort zalfje gekregen.
De schimmel is nu weg, maar de vlekken nog niet helemaal. Ik ga nou elke zomer zonder make-up de zon in zodat het kan bijkleuren. Dit gaat niet erg snel. In de winter gebruik ik gewoon een foundation voor mijn huid.

----------


## Samia

hey jongens, tis al weer een tijdje geleden,
Bedank voor jullie reacties. Ik ben het inmiddels gaan accepteren omdat ik blank van mezelf ben valt het wel mee. Ook gebruik ik regelmatisch chemisch peeling tegenwoordig maar dat is ter voorkoming van hyperpygmentatie bij mijn kin en mee eters. Je ziet die vlek trouwens niet meer zo duidelijk. En schimmel, nee! Gelukkig niet. Het is verder gewoon egaal, alleen idd nooit meer zonnebank, enkel voor mijn lichaam. Ik ben daarna wel eens naar zonnebank gweest, daar niet van. Ik had zowiets van ja, beter dan helemaal bleek. Ook was het niet meer echt te zien omdat ik een blush van kreeg. 

Maar ik zal jullie eens vertellen, zelfbruindoekjes zijn echt onzin, je gezicht word vlekkerig, ziet er gelig uit. Je kan beter make up gebruiken of gewoon accepteren dat je wat blanker bent (dan de rest). Als je wilt dat je niet te bleek/ziekerig uit ziet, kun je wat doen aan je eetpatroon, veel water drinken, sporten en dan krijg je vanzelf meer blush en 'levendigheid' in je gezicht. Neem mijn tips voor lief en wees blij met wat jullie hebben. 

Alvast een hele fijne jaarwisseling met zijn allen en laten we gezond en mooi 2010 in gaan  :Big Grin: .

Groetjess!

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi,
Ik heb ook witte huidvlekken op verschillende plekken van mijn lichaam. Niet dat het me erg stoort btw. het is meer de omgeving die even vreemd opkijkt. Wil je meer lezen over 'Witte huidvlekken: wat is Vitiligo':
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...t-nu-5446.html
groeten, Gerard

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi, 

Een aanvullend artikel over *witte huidvlekken* oftewel *Vitiligo* lees je hier:
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-ervan-af.html

Maar er zijn ook nog deze huidvlekken: *Bruine tot zwarte huidvlekken op de enkel* en worden veroorzaakt door 'diepe veneuze trombose' en kan leiden tot een 'longembolie'.
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-de-enkel.html

Gerard

----------


## gerard1977

Hierbij een special over allerlei soorten huidvlekken, in alle vormen, kleuren en gradaties. Dit is van onschadelijk tot levensbedreigende huidvlekken. Lees verder over huidvlekken in de special:
*Huidvlekken in alle soorten, kleuren en maten*

----------

